# Low Fuel warning light?



## Orion (May 28, 2004)

Where is it on a '01 Altima GXE Limited?

I think mine is out. All warning lights should come on as a test when the ignition comes on right? I need to know where to look for it.

though I haven't seen any low fuel warning light when I turn the car on.

I just got the car and am still trying to figure out how many miles I'm gonna get per tank. The other day I filled it up and got 13.9 gallons. That means it had only about 2 gallons left. I figured the warning light shoulda come on by then.

Thanks.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

i dunno about the 01's but not even for the initial check does my gas low light come on. check under the "E" on the fuel gauge.


----------

